# ماذا ترى : هل يطلق على هذا الشخص لقب " مهندس" أم لا ؟



## مخطط مدن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

لو كان شخص وظيفته مخطط مدن ، تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا/ التخطيط الحضري و الاقليمي،
ويريد أن يدرس ماجستير تخطيط حضرى واقليمي في أحد جامعات المملكة في كلية العمارة و التخطيط.
هل بعد التخرج من كلية العمارة والتخطيط هل يطلق عليه لقب مهندس أم لا ؟

أو يجب أن يتخرج الشخص من جامعة او كلية هندسية لكي يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ؟؟
أرجو الافادة ؟ 

واي من جامعات المملكة العربية السعودية تؤهل هذا الشخص ليكون مهندس ، مع الأخذ بالاعتبار يكون في نفس التخصص؟ تخطيط مدن/ تخطيط حضري واقليمي؟

شكرا جزيلااااااا


----------



## sail (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا فى حدود معرفتى لقب مهندس يطلق على خريجى كليات الهندسة 
مدنية----معمار---الكترونات----كهرباء-----مساحة----اتصالات-----تقنية معلومات
اما خريجى الجغرافيا لهم لقب الاستاذ مثلهم مثل خريجى الاداب و القانون
و يمكن ان ينال دراسات عليا فى التخطيط من كلية الهندسة قسم التخطيط و المعمار
و لست من المملكة
و هذا مجرد راى لا غير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اوافق الاخ sail في رايه فلقب مهندس لخريجي الهندسة
صحيح احنا في زمن الان اصبح الكهربائي مهندس والسائق والسباك و.......................الخ لكن يظل اصل اللقب محفوظ لخريجي الهندسة ولهم نقابتهم الخاصة التي يجب عليها ان تحمي هذا القب 
ونعود الي الاخ مخطط المدن بالنسبة لدراسة تخطيط مدن او دراسة شئ ما خارج نطاق الكلية التي تخرجت فيها علي حد علمي انه لا يجوز فانا اعلم بزميلة لنا تخرجت من قسم الهندسة المعمارية ( كلية الهندسة ) وذهبت لتدرس الديكور بكلية فنون جميلة وكان معاها الوسطة للعلم وذلك للتسهيل ولكن علمت بانه لا يجوز ذلك فالدرسة تكون لمن تخرج في الكلية وحاولت تقديم ورقها لتاخذ درسات عليا ( ماجستير فوجدت نفس المشكلة
هذا بمصر ولا اعلم بالنسبة للمملكة 

وشكرا 
واسف ان كان ردي لا يعجب شخص ما ولكن هذا راي الذي اقتنع به 
انه لا يجوز لغير خريجي كلية الهندسة او ما يعادلها من كليات اخري الحصول علي لقب مهندس


----------



## nasr_art (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

المهندس هو الذى تعترف به نقابه المهندسين وتصدر له كرنيه نقابة المهندسين و انا عن نفسى فى مصر أعترف بخريجى كلية الهندسة وكليه الفنون الجميلة قسم العمارة كمهندسين فقط . أما خريجى أى كليه تانية مهما حصل لا أعترف بهم كمهندسين.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مخطط مدن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام جميل ،،،

إذن عندي ملاحظة هامة هنا يجب أن يعرفها الجميع : وهي إنه لا يوجد بالعالم أي كلية تدرّس او تطرح برنامج التخطيط الحضرى و الاقليمي / تخطيط المدن إلا كلية العمارة والتخطيط واحيانا تسمى و العمارة والتصميم ؟؟ 

ماذا أقصد الأن : أقصد أن بعض الأخوة راح فكره لبعيد ،، فقال خريج جغرافيا ، خريج بكالوريوس تخطيط مدن ولكن من قسم الجغرافيا ،، لان كل جامعة وتطرح هذا البرنامج تحت كلية مختلفة ــ ولكن لو أريد أدرس ماجستير فما فيه كلية بالعالم تدرّس تخطيط المدن تحت مسمى قسم الجغرافيا ،،
هنا الجغرافيا قسم ، والتخصص شئ أخر ، وهو التخطيط ، وليس تخصصي جغرافيا .

على العموم : كل جامعات أمريكا تدرس تخصص التخطيط الحضرى والاقليمي تحت مسمى كلية ((( العمارة )) ،،

خذ مثلا ـ ليس للحصر ــ إن كل هذه الكليات تطرح تخصص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، ولا يطرح هذا التخصص تحت مسمى كلية الجغرافيا او قسم الجغرافيا ،،،،
كلية الملك فيصل / كلية التخطيط والعمارة 
كلة الملك سعود / كلية العمارة والتخطيط
كلية الملك فهد / كلية تصاميم البيئة .



الجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة / ماجستير في التخطيط الحضري تحت كلية العمارة والتصميم /

جامعة النجاح بفلسطين / كلية الهندسة ماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي .
جامعة بيرزت بفلسطين تحت مسمى هندسة التخطيط والتصميم العمراني .
في مصر وكثير من الدول //

إذن الملاحظ / أن التخطيط الحضري و الاقليمي يرتبط دائماً بكلية العمارة والتخطيط / التصميم / تصاميم البيئة ؟

أقصد نعم صيح انا خريج قسم الجغرافيا ولكن في الاصل تخصص تخطيط المدن يدرس تحت كليات أخرى ،، على العموم وفي كل الاحوال لا يوجد مفر او خيار اخر من دراسة الماجستير ( إلا ) في كلية العمارة والتخطيط او التصميم ......


السؤال الهام الأن : هو :

*هل خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط او العمارة والتصميم ،، يعتبر مهندساً ؟؟؟ سواء من جامعات المملكة السعودية او الجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة ( كلية العمارة والتصميم ) او من جامعات امريكية ( كلية العمارة ) ؟؟ *
أنتظر الاجابات الان ،،، شكر اجزيلا ....


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مع احتلاامي للجميع واخص بالذكر مخطط المدن 

اعرف احد طلاب الماجستيرفي جامعة الملك فيصل تخصصة مكتبات وقد تخرج من الماجستير 
ومسماه الوظيفي في شركة الكهرباء مهندس نظم معلومات جغرافية gis
ويش يعني هذا 

فهو يحق لك هذا المسمى يامهندس:ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اخوك /محمد من جامعة الملك فيصل


----------



## مخطط مدن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> مع احتلاامي للجميع واخص بالذكر مخطط المدن
> 
> اعرف احد طلاب الماجستيرفي جامعة الملك فيصل تخصصة مكتبات وقد تخرج من الماجستير
> ومسماه الوظيفي في شركة الكهرباء مهندس نظم معلومات جغرافية gis
> ...




أخي العزيز مخطط منكوب ، شكرا على مرورك هنا ، وتفضلك بإعطاءنا رأيك الجميل ،،، وأبعد الله عنا وعنك النكبات ،،،آمين ...

أخي المخطط المنكوب لقد راح فكرك لبعييييييييييييييييد مثل ما راح فكر الاخوة الذين تفضلو بالرد قبلك ،،

على كل حال ، سؤالي الآن : وليس لدي دراية بالاجابةـ قطعاً لو كنت اعرف ما سئلت ـ على كل حال مثل ما ذكرت انا من خارج المملكة الغالية ولكن سؤالي البسيط هو :

ماذا يطلق على خريجو كلية العمارة والتخطيط في بلدكم الغالي ؟ هذا سؤالي بغض النظر عن تخصصي ؟

بالنسبة لتخصص gis بالفعل يوجد معنا اخصائيو نظم معلومات جغرافية يطلق عليهم احيانا وخصوصا مثل ما شاهدت في بعض الاعلانات في الصحف عن مسميات مثل مهندس نظم معلومات جغرافية ،، وخصوصا في شركات الكهرباء. لانه ربما عملهم يتضمن التصميم وغيرها من الامور الهندسية.

على كل حال على كل حال ،، هناك تداخل كبير جدا بين عمل المصمم الحضري والمخطط الحضري والمعماري والمدني وغيرها من التخصصات ،،، ألا تتفق معي ؟؟؟

على العموم أرجع لسؤالي البسيط : واجابته تحتمل حرفين فقط : ( نعم ام لا ) لا غير ؟


هل يطلق_ وخصوصاً في المملكة ـ على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط او كلية تصاميم البيئة او كلية التخطيط العمراني او كلية التخطيط والتصميم ـ هل يطلق عليه _ لقب مهندس أم لا ؟ وما هي الأسباب في نظركم ؟؟

بالنسبة للمخطط المنكوب : سؤال شخصي هو : ماذا عنك انت ؟ هل أنت مهندس أم ماذا ؟ مع الأخذ بالاعتبار ان مسمى وظيفتك نفس مسمى وضيفتي ، وأجزم أن تخصصك هو التخططي الحضري والاقليمي ، وانا تخصصي التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،، أتمنى الرد منك على هذه النقطة خصوصا ،،

تحتياتي لك ولجامعة فيصل ، واتمنى ان نتواصل ،،،،


شكراً جزيلا لكم ................. أخوكم مخطط المدن .


----------



## الغـــــامدي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل يطلق_ وخصوصاً في المملكة ـ على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط او كلية تصاميم البيئة او كلية التخطيط العمراني او كلية التخطيط والتصميم ـ هل يطلق عليه _ لقب مهندس أم لا ؟ وما هي الأسباب في نظركم ؟؟



ايه نعم يالغالي يطلق على خريجي هذه الكليات مهندسين 

واكبر مثال على ذلك عندما تتخرج من هذه الكليات وتذهب الى الوظائف الحكومية فانهم يتعاملون معك بالمسار الهندسي اي لك ما للمتخرج من كلية الهندسة لانه هذا التخصص هو صميم الهندسة .


----------



## معماريون (12 نوفمبر 2006)

> تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا/ التخطيط الحضري و الاقليمي،



هذا يطلق عليه متخصص في الاقاليم وليس له علاقه في الهندسه كمسمى

نامل عدم الخلط في مثل هذه الامور

انا جلست مع دكتور متخصص في دراسه اقليميه 
فاغلب دراساتهم لها علاقه في طبوغرافيه وطبيعة الارض وعلاقة الاقاليم
يعني كلها دراسات نظريه ...................لا نستطيع منها وضع مهندس امام اسمه
كما يبحث عنها للاسف الكثير الان

وجدت متخصصين في التربه يكتبون امام اساميهم مهندس وخريجين بعض الكليات ..!!!!!!!
لماذا هذا المرض 
لابد من وضع حد لذلك ولا تترك بهذه الطريقه العشوائيه امام المجتمع
للاسف نحضر اجتماعات ويدور نقاشات في بعض الامور التخطيطيه المتعمقه في التفصيل
وتجد رص من الاسماء امام اسمائهم مهندس مهندس ايش مهندس تصليح روادو والا ايش
نعم مهندس توضع امام من يستحقها حتى من يعمل في مصنع ويهندس الالات ووووووو
فلك تسميته مهندس مبدع ايضا وليس مجرد اسم يكشخ فيها من اراد بدون محتوى الهندسه

يجب ان نحترم المهنه قلبا وقالبا

اخوكم المعماري 
معماريون​


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> هذا يطلق عليه متخصص في الاقاليم وليس له علاقه في الهندسه كمسمى
> 
> نامل عدم الخلط في مثل هذه الامور
> 
> ...



أخي المعماري ،،، خير شو صار؟؟!!!

اقتبست كلمة واحدة من كل الكلام .... غريبة .....

على كل حال،، تخصصي هو التخطيط الحضرى والاقليمي وليس جغرافيا ، وما دخل الاقاليم هنا،،، 

سؤالي هو : هل انت كمعماري تخرجت من كلية العمارة والتخطيط مهندس ام لا ؟؟؟ دعك من التربية والكيمياء وغيرها ،،

سؤالي / إعادة / هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة الملك فيصل من قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي اسم مهندس او معماري ؟

وكذلك هو الحال / بالنسبة لكلية العمارة والتخطي في كلية الملك سعود ،
وكلية تصاميم البيئة من جامعة الملك فهد ،،،

هل يطلق على خريجيّ هذه الكليات ( العمارة والتخطيط/ تصاميم البيئة ) هل يطلق عليهم لقب مهندس ؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلا لكم .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم 
المسمى الوضيفي هو 

(مهندس تخطيط )بهذة الصيغة


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> نعم
> المسمى الوضيفي هو
> 
> (مهندس تخطيط )بهذة الصيغة




مرحبا من جديد ، أخي العزيز مخطط منكوب ،،،،


على حسب ما فهمت من هذه الرسالة انك اقتنعت او توافقني الرأي على أنه لو درست الماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ مثلاً ـ من جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام ، فسوف أكون (( مهندس تخطيط )) ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟

أو انا فهمت خطأ ؟؟ 

شكرا جزيلا على التواصل وتبادل الآراء ,,,,,


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوتي الأعزاء انا مهندس مصري اعيش في المملكة
فأنا لا ادري عن طبيعة العمل النقابي في المملكة ولكن كل ما اعرفه في مصر 
ان النقابة الهندسية في مصر وضعت شروط وشهادات معينة من كليات الهندسة فقط
للإشتراك في النقابة ومن يشترك في النقابة يحمل كرنيه يثبت انه مهندس وخلاف ذلك لا يمكن ان يلقب بلقب مهندس


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

على حسب ما فهمت من هذه الرسالة انك اقتنعت او توافقني الرأي على أنه لو درست الماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ مثلاً ـ من جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام ، فسوف أكون (( مهندس تخطيط )) ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟
نعم
اذا كنت في قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي


----------



## urban & regional (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أتوقع انه يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ،

لانه تخرج من كلية العمارة والتخطيط

مهندس معماري / مهندس تخطيط


انتظرني في الصفحة رقم 2 ، لدي معلومات عن جامعة الملك فيصل ، سوف أوافيك بها قريب جداً ،،

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> انظر هناااااا 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> على حسب ما فهمت من هذه الرسالة انك اقتنعت او توافقني الرأي على أنه لو درست الماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ مثلاً ـ من جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام ، فسوف أكون (( مهندس تخطيط )) ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟
> نعم
> اذا كنت في قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي



نعم كنت اتكلم منذ البداية عن قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،،

ولكن ما قصدك بـ اذا كنت في قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي بالضبط ؟؟ أقصد ماذا عن الأقسام الاخرى بكلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة فيصل :

مع العلم ان الكلية المذكوره اعلاه تطرح ايضا دراسات عليا في البرا مج التالية : 

برنامج الماجستير في العمارة 
برنامج الماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي 
برنامج الماجستير في هندسة البناء 
برنامج الماجستير في عمارة البيئة 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

أعتقد / ولست متأكدأ / أنه يمكن ان يطلق على خريجو هذه البرامج لقب مهندس ؟ ألا توافقنى الرأي من جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

أنتظر ردودكم //// شكرا جزيلا للتواصل وشكر خاص لمخطط منكوب ،


----------



## urban & regional (13 نوفمبر 2006)

برامج الدراسات العليا : 

ماجستير في التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي 
يهدف البرنامج إلى إعداد كادر من المخططين المختصين في إعداد المخططات ووضع السياسات الاستراتيجية للتنمية على جميع المستويات ، كما يهدف إلى تفهم الأسس التاريخية والنظرية للتطور الحضري وإدراك الجانب المادي للحضارة والقيم التقليدية العربية الإسلامية وطرق الحفاظ عليها من خلال المخططات العمرانية والنظم الإدارية . ومن أهداف البرنامج تطوير القدرة على تقويم التأثيرات البيئية على السياسات والبرامج ، وتطوير المهارات البحثية المتعلقة بذلك باستعمال الأساليب العلمية ، كما يسعى البرنامج إلى تطوير المهارات التعبيرية والبيانية اللازمة لشرح المخططات ، وطرق وأساليب إعداد التقارير الفنية مع ترقية الخصائص القيادية والقدرات التنظيمية والإدارية للبرامج ومشاريع التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي.


المقررات التى يقدمها القسم : 
49 مقرر 132 ساعة


----------



## urban & regional (13 نوفمبر 2006)

نبذة عن القسم : 
يعتبر قسم التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي جزءا أساسياَ في إعداد وتنفيذ خطط التنمية الوطنية ،إذ يقوم المخططون بإعداد وتنفيذ مخططات تنموية لمستويات مختلفة تتدرج من مخطط لحي سكني ، فقرية ، فمدينة، فإقليم وانتهاء بمخطط شامل للدولة . تمارس هذه المهام من قبل مؤسسات كالبلديات أو وزارة التخطيط في الدول وفي هذه الخطط تتم مراعاة الجوانب البيئية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية. 

ينهج قسم التخطيط الحضري والإقليمي مبدأ الشمولية والاتزان في المواضيع المتعلقة بالتخطيط في المجالين النظري والتطبيقي ، كما يراعي احتياجات القطاعين العام والخاص وخدماتهما المختلفة . 

يتكون البرنامج الأكاديمي للقسم من مجوعة متكاملة ومترابطة من المواد النظرية والعملية تشمل نظريات التخطيط وتاريخه ، قوانين التخطيط ، النواحي الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والديموغرافية والبيئية والتشريعية المؤثرة في عملية التخطيط . بالإضافة إلى طرق ووسائل التحاليل النوعية والكمية المدعمة بالرسم الهندسي والكارتوغرافيا والرفع المساحي والإحصاء وتطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في التخطيط وخاصة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية على المستويات المحلية والإقليمية بجميع محتوياتها البيئية ، الاقتصادية ، الاجتماعية . ويتم تعزيز هذه المواد بورش العمل التي تشمل المسح الميداني لجمع المعلومات على خصائص الأماكن المدروسة بمختلف مستوياتها ومحتوياتها ، وتحليلها منهجيا وموضوعيا لتحديد إمكانيات الفرص في التخطيط المستقبلي وتلافي العوائق التي تحول دون ذلك والتي على أساسها تبنى التنبؤات المستقبلية لاحتياجات المكان المدروس . وعلى ضوء ذلك تقترح البدائل التخطيطية لتطوير المكان قيد الدراسة واختبار أنسبها لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة من عملية التخطيط .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*الخبر اليقين خذ الكلامني*

بعد التحريات وهذا النقاش تبين الاتي
خذ العلم الكيد
في يوم الاثنين الموافق13/11/2006
الساعه 11:30
ذهبت لجامعة الملك فيصل
وقد قمت بمقابلة 
الدكتور /سمير زهر اليالي
وكيل كلية الدراسات العليا بجامعة الملك فيصل 
وطرحت علية الاسئلة التالية فرد فائلا

س1- هل تقبل الجامعة طلاب من خارج المملكة في تحضير الدراسات العليا ؟
ج1- رد قائلا لاتقبل الجامعة طلاب الماجستير من خارج المملكة .
ولاكن هناك اتفاقية بين دول مجلس التعاون في ابتعاثات متبادلة لطلاب البكلوريس فقط

س2-هل يطلق على من تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا قسم التتخطيط الحضري او ايا كان احد اقسام الجغرافيا اسم مهندس ؟
ج2- لايطلق علية مهندس

س3- هل يطلق على من تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا قسم التتخطيط الحضري او ايا كان احد اقسام الجغرافيا ثم قام بتحضير الماجستير في جامعة الملك فيصل هل يطلق علية مهندس؟
ج3- رد قائلا لايطلق علية اسم مهندس

ولاكن من باب الحترام للشهادة العلميةيسمى مهندس لاغير

اما من قبل ديوان الخدمة المدنيةفي المملكمة العربية السعودية فلا يسمى مهندس 

(وبعد هذالقاء فانا اتراجع عن مقالتي السابقة 

وعلى فكرة لاتغرك الاسم الوظيف قدر ماتهمك شهادتك العلمية 

وعلا فكرة خذ الماجستير وبعدها خذ الدكتوراة وتمحي اسم مهندس من بالك 



وهذا الكلام اليقين


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اما ذا كنت تبي تسفسر شخصيا من الدكتور فهذه عناوينة
sallyali* kfu . edu .sa
متصلا لامنفصلا
سنترال 038577000
تحويلة 2478
وبالله التوفيق
تحياتي 
اخوك مخطط منكوب


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

.................................


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

:33:


مخطط منكوب قال:


> بعد التحريات وهذا النقاش تبين الاتي
> خذ العلم الكيد
> في يوم الاثنين الموافق13/11/2006
> الساعه 11:30
> ...



مرحبا للأخ المتحري :78: المخطط المنكوب ، من قبل دعينا الله أن يبعد أن يبعد عنا وعنك النكبات ،،
والحين انت جيت بنكبة كبيرة بجوابك هذا،،،،،،،،:4: 


على كل حال / لايئس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس :15: 

س1- هل تقبل الجامعة طلاب من خارج المملكة في تحضير الدراسات العليا ؟
ج1- رد قائلا لاتقبل الجامعة طلاب الماجستير من خارج المملكة .
ولاكن هناك اتفاقية بين دول مجلس التعاون في ابتعاثات متبادلة لطلاب البكلوريس فقط

بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول / شخصيا أتوقع أن هناك امكانية لتبادل الطلاب او لمنح من جامعات سعودية للطلاب الخليجين لدراسة الماجستير وليس فقط لدراسة البكالوريوس ، شانها شان معظم جامعات الدول الأخرى ، وهذا مجرد رأي شخصي (( ولعلي أبرهن على ذلك أنني عقب التخرج من الجامعة مباشرة قبل 3 سنوات كان هناك عدة بعثات مقدمة من جامعات سعودية على ما اذكر من جامعة الملك سعود او جامعةالملك فهد ، وكنت أحد المرشحين لهذه البعثات ولكن حدثت بعض الظروف التي حالت دون الحصول على هذه البعثة ، وهذا كان بعد التخرج اي بعد الحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس اي لابد ان الدراسة التالية تكون للماجستير ،،،، 

اتفقنا .... كما انه هناك أكيد تعاون علمي بين جامعات مجلس التعاون من خلال الجامعات انفسها او من خلال السفارات وهكذا ....


س2-هل يطلق على من تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا قسم التتخطيط الحضري او ايا كان احد اقسام الجغرافيا اسم مهندس ؟
ج2- لايطلق علية مهندس 



س3- هل يطلق على من تخرج من قسم الجغرافيا قسم التتخطيط الحضري او ايا كان احد اقسام الجغرافيا ثم قام بتحضير الماجستير في جامعة الملك فيصل هل يطلق علية مهندس؟
ج3- رد قائلا لايطلق علية اسم مهندس

ولاكن من باب الحترام للشهادة العلميةيسمى مهندس لاغير
ت
تعليقي على السؤال الثاني : قبل كل شئ هناك تردد او عدم وضوح بالاجابة ،،،

ما معنى الاجابة الاولى كانت لا يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ، ولكن بالنهاية كانت الاجابة ( من باب الاحترام يسمى مهندس لا غير )))) معنى ذلك انه يطلق عليه اسم مهندس .



وعلى فكرة لاتغرك الاسم الوظيف قدر ماتهمك شهادتك العلمية 

وعلا فكرة خذ الماجستير وبعدها خذ الدكتوراة وتمحي اسم مهندس من بالك 

بالنسبة لكلامك هذا ، ماذا تقصد لا يغرك الاسم الوظيفي ، وخذ الماجستير وبعدها خذ الدكتوراه وتمحي اسم مهندس من بالك .... اتمنى منك توضيح هذه النقطة .

على ما اعرف ان اسم المهندس يظل موجود حتى ولو حصلت على شهادة الدكتوراه او اصبحت وزيرا مثل معالي المهندس الدكتور ،،،،،،، وزير كذا ... او أيش رأيك .؟


طبعأ أحترم لقاءك مع الدكتور العزيز الجليل ، ولكن ألاحظ أن الأراء تختلف من دكتور الى أخر لاسباب كثيرة واتوقع لو سئلت دكتور اخر او مسئول اخر بالكلية عن الاسئلة السابقة ( أتوقع ) تجد إجابات مختلفة ،، ربما . شو رايك انت ؟؟


*سؤال أخر لك أخي العزيز _ مخطط منكوب ـ قِس موضوعي مع مجالك انت شخصياً وهو :

وقد سئلتك هذا السؤال من قبل : أنت ، طبعاً ، طالب بكلية العمارة والتخطيط بقسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي، صحيح؟ 
هل بعد التخرج سوف يطلق عليك لقب مهندس ام لا ؟ وكيف هو الحال بالنسبة للمخططين السعوديين الذين تخرجون من نفس الكلية ونفس التخصص هل هم مهندسون ام لا ...*


ألف شكر على تواصلك معي ، وتحياتي العطرة لك ولجامعة الملك فيصل ، وطلابها .
:33:


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى منك اخي العزيز مخطط منكوب ،، مزيد من التحري لكي نكون على بينه اذا ماكان فيه تعب لك ،،،،


واتمنى من بقية الزوار المشاركة معنا اذا كانوا على نفس التخصص ، او لهم علاقة بالموضوع ،،،، لكي تعم الفايدة للجميع ،،

الشكر موصول دائما لمخطط منكوب ،،،


----------



## م / رانية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا لست في نفس التخصص ، ولكن من الطبيعي ألا يطلق لقب مهندس إلا على جريجو كليات الهندسة أو الفنون الجميلة قسم عمارة.
لا يجب أن تنظر إلى ما سوف تدرسه في الدراسات العليا ولكن يجب أن ننظر إلى الأساس الذي تم دراسته خلال الخمس سنوات في الكلية، على هذا التعب والمجهود المبذول خلال هذه الخمس سنوات وما يتم تحصيله بهم يتم الحصول على لقب مهندس وليس بالدراسات العليا
وعذراً يا أخي فإن الماجستير أو الدكتوراه لا يمحوان اللقب بل يظل اللقب موجوداً مع الإضافة إليه لأن لقب المهندس هو الأساس.
وأنا أعرف كيميائي أخذ الدكتوراه من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وقبل أن يأخذها درس المواد التكميلية والمواد المختلفة عن المواد التي درسها وجتاز الاختبار بها ومع ذلك فلم يحصل على لقب مهندس.


----------



## مخطط مدن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

م / رانية قال:


> أنا لست في نفس التخصص ، ولكن من الطبيعي ألا يطلق لقب مهندس إلا على جريجو كليات الهندسة أو الفنون الجميلة قسم عمارة.
> لا يجب أن تنظر إلى ما سوف تدرسه في الدراسات العليا ولكن يجب أن ننظر إلى الأساس الذي تم دراسته خلال الخمس سنوات في الكلية، على هذا التعب والمجهود المبذول خلال هذه الخمس سنوات وما يتم تحصيله بهم يتم الحصول على لقب مهندس وليس بالدراسات العليا
> وعذراً يا أخي فإن الماجستير أو الدكتوراه لا يمحوان اللقب بل يظل اللقب موجوداً مع الإضافة إليه لأن لقب المهندس هو الأساس.
> وأنا أعرف كيميائي أخذ الدكتوراه من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وقبل أن يأخذها درس المواد التكميلية والمواد المختلفة عن المواد التي درسها وجتاز الاختبار بها ومع ذلك فلم يحصل على لقب مهندس.





شكرا جزيلا على ردك الجميل يا مهندسة رانية،،

وأنا أعرف كيميائي أخذ الدكتوراه من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وقبل أن يأخذها درس المواد التكميلية والمواد المختلفة عن المواد التي درسها وجتاز الاختبار بها ومع ذلك فلم يحصل على لقب مهندس


من وجهة نظرى المفروض انه يعطى لقب مهندس ، لانه درس الهندسة[/
COLOR] الكيميائية ...


شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعاً ،


----------



## معماريون (14 نوفمبر 2006)

nasr_art قال:


> المهندس هو الذى تعترف به نقابه المهندسين وتصدر له كرنيه نقابة المهندسين و انا عن نفسى فى مصر أعترف بخريجى كلية الهندسة وكليه الفنون الجميلة قسم العمارة كمهندسين فقط . أما خريجى أى كليه تانية مهما حصل لا أعترف بهم كمهندسين.
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



هذا المنطوق الصح
نعم يجب وضع تقنين لذلك ليس لكل من هب ودب يقيم نفسه

تحياتي​


----------



## حيدر دعيبل (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للسؤال عن الشخص المذكور. رأيي انه لايطلق عليه لقب مهندس، 
بل يطلق عليه لقب مخطط .
وليس هذا انتقاص منه بالعكس فهو تعبير يشترك فيه المهندس وغير المهندس وله دور كبير جدا ومهم في تخطيط المدن ولاسيما اختصاص الجغرافية الاقليمية فيسمى مخطط اقليمي
اخوكم حيدر ناجي
طالب دراسات في القسم المعماري


----------



## مخطط مدن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال الأن : لماذا يطلق على بعض مخططي المدن لقب ( مهندس تخطيط مدن ) من اين تخرج هؤلاء المخططون يا ترى ؟؟


----------



## sail (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط او العمارة والتصميم ،، يعتبر مهندساً ؟؟؟ سواء من جامعات المملكة السعودية او الجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة ( كلية العمارة والتصميم ) او من جامعات امريكية ( كلية العمارة ) ؟؟ *
أنتظر الاجابات الان ،،، شكر اجزيلا ....[/QUOTE]

خريج كلية العمارة _*
:19: :19: :19: مهندس*_


----------



## م. عبدالعزيز (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

عزيزي كاتب الموضوع ..انا طالب تخطيط حضري واقليمي كلية تصاميم البيئة جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز

..ان كنت تبحث عن لقب مهندس فقد أتاك .. بغض النظر عن تخصصك في البكالوريوس ..

لكن اود أن أضيف شيئا آخر ..

تخصصات العمارة والتخطيط وعمارة البيئة .. تخصصات تحتمل ان تكون في أكثر من كلية ..كالآداب وتصاميم البيئة والعمارة والهندسة والفنون الجميلة والزراعة - عمارة البيئة- الخ....

ولكن عندما تكون تحت اي كلية فإنها تتجه اتجاه مختلف.. مثلا .. عندما تكون في الهندسة تكون هندسية بحتة وعندما تكون في الآداب تكون مهتمة بالطبوغرافيا والخ .. وهكذا.

بالتأكيد عندما تتخرج من ماجستير التخطيط في أي كلية من المملكة ستحصل على لقب مهندس 100%


----------



## إمبراطور المهندسين (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يطلق عليه لقب ( مهندس تخطيط / مهندس معماري ) بناءً على مرسوم ملكي سام صادر بهذا الشأن. والله الموفق


----------



## مخطط مدن (16 نوفمبر 2006)

م. عبدالعزيز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عزيزي كاتب الموضوع ..انا طالب تخطيط حضري واقليمي كلية تصاميم البيئة جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز
> 
> ...




مرحبا أخي المهندس عبدالعزيز،،،،

أولاً شكرا على رؤيتك المتفائلة المضيئة بعكس بعض الردود المتشائمة المظلمة ،،،،

" تخصصات العمارة والتخطيط وعمارة البيئة .. تخصصات تحتمل ان تكون في أكثر من كلية ..كالآداب وتصاميم البيئة والعمارة والهندسة والفنون الجميلة والزراعة - عمارة البيئة- الخ...."

لقد حاولت ان أوضح هذه الفكرة من قبل للأخوة ولكن ربما لم تصل الفكرة لهم ، أتفق معك بالرأي .


" بالتأكيد عندما تتخرج من ماجستير التخطيط في أي كلية من المملكة ستحصل على لقب مهندس 100%" [/QUOTE


اخي المهندس عبدالعزيز : هل أنت متأكد ،، 
ولو درست مثلا في كلية الملك فيصل في قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي، فهل يطلق على خريج هذا القسم لقب " مهندس " ؟ أرجو الافادة ؟

أخي م. عبدالعزيز ـ أذا ممكن فقط ـ : 

ممكن توضيح عن طبيعة الدراسة في مختلف الجامعات السعودية في تخصص ماجستير التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي .

أقصد عن مميزات كل جامعة من الجامعات التى تطرج هذا البرنامج ،، أيهما افضل من حيث جودة الخرجين ، ونظرة المجتمع السعودي لهؤلاء الخريجين . 

شكرا جزيلا لك،


----------



## مخطط مدن (16 نوفمبر 2006)

إمبراطور المهندسين قال:


> يطلق عليه لقب ( مهندس تخطيط / مهندس معماري ) بناءً على مرسوم ملكي سام صادر بهذا الشأن. والله الموفق



هل أنت متأكد يا امبراطور ،،،،،

هل لديك المرسوم الملكي بهذا الخصوص ؟


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بل هو المهندس بحق لانه يصمم المناطق بل يحدد اين يجوز للمهندسين الاخرين ان يصمموا واين وكيف وباي شكل بل اعتبر ان مهمته اصعب من مهمة اي مهندس لانه لا بد من ان يدرس جميع النواحي الجمالية والوظيفية


----------



## مخطط مدن (16 نوفمبر 2006)

قصي الشوبكي قال:


> بل هو المهندس بحق لانه يصمم المناطق بل يحدد اين يجوز للمهندسين الاخرين ان يصمموا واين وكيف وباي شكل بل اعتبر ان مهمته اصعب من مهمة اي مهندس لانه لا بد من ان يدرس جميع النواحي الجمالية والوظيفية



شكرا لك للمرور ، واعطاءنا رأيك الرائع ،،


----------



## معماريون (16 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اعتز بمهنتي وليس بالمسمى
مسمى وضيفتي مهندس معماري
ولكن احب تسميتي المعماري arch 

لم ابحث يوم ما عن المسمى 
من يحب مهنته لا يشغله المسمى 

(ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملا ان يتقنه)
عملت 15 عام معماري مع مكاتب استشاريه 
وممارس للتصميم العمراني في تخطيط المدن (حكومي)
وطول فترة عملي لم افكر بالمسمى 
واحترامي كان من المتعاملين معي ليس بمسماي ​


----------



## مخطط مدن (17 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> انا اعتز بمهنتي وليس بالمسمى
> مسمى وضيفتي مهندس معماري
> ولكن احب تسميتي المعماري arch
> 
> ...



شكرا جزبلا للمرور هنا والتعليق ، واعطاءنا رأيك الجميع المتواضع ،،،

أحترم وجهة نظرك ،،



ونستمع الى أراء الأخرين ،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## مخطط موهوب (17 نوفمبر 2006)

سؤال أخر لك أخي العزيز _ مخطط منكوب ـ قِس موضوعي مع مجالك انت شخصياً وهو :

وقد سئلتك هذا السؤال من قبل : أنت ، طبعاً ، طالب بكلية العمارة والتخطيط بقسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي، صحيح؟ 
هل بعد التخرج سوف يطلق عليك لقب مهندس ام لا ؟ وكيف هو الحال بالنسبة للمخططين السعوديين الذين تخرجون من نفس الكلية ونفس التخصص هل هم مهندسون ام لا ...

خذ العلم الاكيد 
كل من تخرج من جامعة الملك فيصل كلية العمارة والتخطيط مهندسون 
في كل التخصصات


----------



## مخطط موهوب (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني انا اذا اتخرجت من قسم التخطييط الحضري والاقليمي
_يصبح المسمى الوظيي _
_مهندس تخطيط_


----------



## مخطط مدن (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> يعني انا اذا اتخرجت من قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي
> _يصبح المسمى الوظيي _
> _مهندس تخطيط_




أخي العزيز / مخطط منكوب ،،

أعتقد أنك تمر بنكبة قوية نوعاً ما _ أبعد الله عنا وعنك مثل هذه النكبات _ ,,,,, قول آآآآآآآآآآمين .

اتمنى أن ترسو على رأي واحد ،،،،

بالأمس القريب قلت أني قمت بتحري ،،،، وتحري من نوع خاص ،،،

وقمت بعمل لقاء خاص _ وما قناة الجزيرة عنك ببعيد ـ وكان نتيجة التحري الذي قمت به ولقاءاك الخاص مع أحد دكاترة ومسؤلي كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة فيصل ،، كانت النتيجة التى تحدثت بها : أنه لا يطلق عليه مهندس ،،

قبل ذلك قلت بالخط العريض انه يطلق عليه لقب " مهندس تخطيط " وبعد التحري واللقاء الخاص المذكور أعلاه قلت لقد سحبت إجابتى وانه لا يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ،،،،،،،،،،، وها أنت اليوم تعود من جديد لتأكد انه يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ..

يا ترى ماذا سوف تحمل مشاركتك القادمة يا منكوب ،،،،

شكرا جزيلا للمرور وهنا والتعليق وابداء رايك الجميل يا جميل ،،،، 

مهندس أم لااااااا يا مخطط ارسى على بر................ :81: :81: :81: :81: :69: :4:


----------



## مخطط مدن (17 نوفمبر 2006)

إمبراطور المهندسين قال:


> يطلق عليه لقب ( مهندس تخطيط / مهندس معماري ) بناءً على مرسوم ملكي سام صادر بهذا الشأن. والله الموفق




مازلت أنتظر منك نبذه عن المرسوم الملكي بهذا الخصوص يا امبراطور المهندسين ،،،

لك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انت مش مهندس انت حق جغرافيا معرف ويش يسمونكم
بس انا مهندس فهمت ولالا


----------



## مخطط مدن (18 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> انت مش مهندس انت حق جغرافيا معرف ويش يسمونكم
> بس انا مهندس فهمت ولالا



ممتاز ،،،، شكرا على تواصلك ،،،،

ما احلى ان تكون وظيفتك : مخطط مدن ناجح ،، ويكون تخصصك الاكاديمي : جغرافيا / التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،،، تعرف ليش :: لانه فضيحة اكتب موضوع أوضح فيه اني لا اعلم اي شئ في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Gis تعرف ليش يا مخطط لان Gis هو عصب التخطيط الحديث ولا يمكن ان ينفصلا ابدا في حكومة او هيئة مسئولة عن تخططي اي دولة ،،

ولكن اذا لم تكن لديك دراية بـ Gis فعلك ان تعتزل التخطيط ،،، لان التخطيط علم متعدد التخصصات وتاتي الجغرافيا في مقدمتها بمعنى ان لم تكن ملم بجغرافية المكان الذي تنوى تخطيطه فلم تصل لشئ،،

الكلام كثير،،،،،، ولكن كما يبدو من حديثك فإنك ما زلت في سنة اولى من مراحل بكالوريوس التخطيط ،،

أتمنى لك التوفيق والتعمق في ماهية التخطيط،،،، مع الزمن راح تتعلم خذها كنصيحة،،،

مع خالص شكري لك ،،، 
وأي معلومات فيما يخص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، أوتخطيط المدن والاقاليم ،،، او فيما يخص نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Gis لانها مثل ماذكرت أهم اداة Tool للتخططي في العصر الحديث ،،، تجدنى تحت الخدمة ،،، 


جميعاً كنا كذا في بداية مراحل التخطيط ،،،،، شكرا جزيلاااا


----------



## م.نقل طاقة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*رايي الشخصي*

السلام عليكم
حقيقة الذي اعرفه ان كلية العمارة والتخطيط مختلفة عن كلية الهندسة فكلية الهندسة لها اقسام مثل كهرباء ومكانيكا وكميائية وهندسة مدنية ...الخ ولا يوجد قسم عمارة داخل كلية الهندسة .
اظن المسمى الصحيح هو مصمم معماري وليس مهندس هذا ما اعرفه في السعودية لكن درج اللفظ على تسميته مصمم ولو رجعت لتسمية الانجليزية لا تجد ان المعماري يسمونه Eng.
Arch. 
ولموضوع فيه سعه


----------



## مخطط مدن (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ونستمع لأراء المختصين و الذين هم على كثب من هذا التخصص ،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## essa2000eg (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوانى لكل بلد قوانين ولوائح واعتقد انه من الواجب على الاخ السائل والذى اثار هذا الجدل الواسع ان يسال جهة الاختصاص الا وهى الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين فهى تعادل نقابة المهندسين عندنا فى مصر وهى من يستطيع ان يفيد السائل ويوحه التوحيه السليم وموقعها على النت هو www.saudieng.org والله الموفق


----------



## engahmedsalama (18 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزى 
لا يمكنك ان تكون مهندس هكذا 
ولكن هل يهمك اللقب
ادرس العمارة لكى تنالة
اعلم انك جيد لكن يلزمك القليل لكى تكون مهندس
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مخطط مدن (19 نوفمبر 2006)

essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوانى لكل بلد قوانين ولوائح واعتقد انه من الواجب على الاخ السائل والذى اثار هذا الجدل الواسع ان يسال جهة الاختصاص الا وهى الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين فهى تعادل نقابة المهندسين عندنا فى مصر وهى من يستطيع ان يفيد السائل ويوحه التوحيه السليم وموقعها على النت هو www.saudieng.org والله الموفق



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

عفواً لماذا تسميه جدل واسع ،،،،، سميه نقاش واسع ،،،او ان العرب لا يجيدون استخدام التعبير المناسب وحتى في المحافل يتخبطون ،، 

تايهون حتى النخاع ،،،،يا شيخ

في كل كلامنا نكرر المشكلة والمشكله انه كذا ،،،، 



شكرا جزيلا على الرابط ،،،،


----------



## مخطط مدن (19 نوفمبر 2006)

engahmedsalama قال:


> عزيزى
> لا يمكنك ان تكون مهندس هكذا
> ولكن هل يهمك اللقب
> ادرس العمارة لكى تنالة
> ...



عزيزي ،،،، للرد على كلامك انظر التالي ،،،

لايمكنك أن تكون مهندس هكذا ،>>>>>> تحتاج الى توضيح اكثر ـ إذا أمكن ذلك فقط ـ
ولكن هل يهمك اللقب ،،،>>>>>> أحيانا نعم يهمني كثيراً،،،

ادرس العمارة لكى تناله ،،،>>>>> وما دخلي بالعمارة ،أو بمعنى أخر تخصصي هو التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،، وهذا التخطط يطرح تحت كلية العمارة والتخطيط ،،، ماذا عليّ الآن ؟؟!!

اعلم أنك جيد لكن يلزمك القليل لكي تكون مهندس ...... >>>>>>عفواً لا آومن بالنجوم وقراءة الأبراج ،،، اذا كنت اقتبست جملتك هذه من أحد مجلات او جرائد الأبراج اليومية فإني للأسف لا أطالعها . بمعنى أخر هذا اللغز يحتاج الى توضيح ـ إذا أمكن ذلك ــ؟


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .....>>>>>>> لي ولك وللجميع إن شاء الله،،،،


----------



## urban & regional (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أعتقد بما انك مخطط مدن ، ودرست تخطيط المدن/ التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، وتنوي مواصلة الماجستير في كلية التخطيط والعمارة ، فلِم لا يطلق عليك لقب مهندس .


----------



## م. عبدالعزيز (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

أنا راح اجاوبك باختصار ..

انتا اذا تخرجت من أي كلية معمارية في المملكة راح تحصل على لقب مهندس بالتأكيد ..واذا تبغا تريح نفسك وتتأكد راح اعطيك معلومتين ..اذا اتصلت بوزارة الخدمة الدنية في السعودية وهي الجهة المسؤولة عن تصنيف التخصصات راح يقلك خريج العمارة او التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي أو عمارة البيئة يطلق عليهم الألقاب التالية:-

1- تخصص العمارة = مهندس معماري
2- تخصص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي(التخطيط العمراني)=مهندس تخطيط مدن
3- تخصص عمارة البيئة = مهندس تنسيق مواقع 

ويتم تعيينهم عند التخرج على المرتبة السابعة .. وتستطيع انك تاخذر رقم وزارة الخدمة المدنية وتتصل تسألهم و راح يجاوبوك الجواب الشافي ..

بالنسبة لتخصص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي .. في كلية تصاميم البيئة 
يهتم بالعمران بشكل عام من الناحية التخطيطة ومن الناحية التصميمية وايضا التنظيمية ..وفي برنامج للماجستير .. كمان يهتم بكل ما هو فيزيائي داخل المدنية وداخل النطاقات العمرانية كالبنية التحتية وخطوط النقل والمواصلات و المباني والخدمات وغيرها ...

واصبح في توجه ملحوظ في القسم ..حيث جميع المشاريح اصبحت تحلل معلوماتها على GIS وأكيد انتا ادرى بمدى فائدة البرنامج والتطبيق هذا .. ولا ننسى ايضا انو يندرج تحت التخصص بشكل كبير المساحة ..وراح ينفتح تخصص جديد عندنا في الكلية هوا geomatics تحت التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي واعتقد انك احد المهتمين بال gis يعني راح تعرف مدى اهمية التخصص هذا .


----------



## مخطط مدن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

م. عبدالعزيز قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> أنا راح اجاوبك باختصار ..
> 
> ...



مرحبا أخي م. عبدالعزيز،،،

شكلك متاكد من إجابتك ،،،،،،،؟؟؟!!!!
لكن.....

ما زلت مستغرب أحد يقول نعم وآخر يقول لا ......

ما فيه طريقة نسئل فيها المختصين من الجامعات ؟؟؟؟

أقصد الدكاترة والاساتذة في كليات العمارة والتخطيط ....

أكيد عن جهينة الخبر اليقين ،،،،،،،،،،

شكرا جزيلاااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز المحترم والمتحمل جميع هذه الردود من الاعضاء دون غلط فيهم بل بكل كلمه شكر كانت تخرج منك رغم بعض الكلام الجامد .. احيك واحترامك لاننا كلنا بنى ادامين زى بعض يوم ما اتخلقنا وزى بعض يوم الممات . انا عن نفسى لما قراءت نبذه من بعض الاخوه الافاضل شرح تخصصك انا قولت على طول انك مهندس انت ومن بمكانك .. ومش هطول فى هذه النقطه .. ولكن يجب انت ومن ب القسم وكلكم جميعا ان ترفع خطاب رسمى من الجامعه .. وان تعدلوا اسم الكليه (هندسه التخطيط واداره المدن ) وذا كان فى مواد تضاف الى الدارسين تضاف ... وهكذا ..
وده من رائى انت تعملوا كده انت والدفعات السابقه والطلبه الدارسين .. بس هو موضوع مش سهل طبعا .. ولكن حاولوا وان شاء الله توصل الى هدفك وبعدين الغريب ما انت معانا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب فمرحبا بـــــــك يا باشمهندس / مخطط مدن .


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوك ماهر مهندس بحرى ..


----------



## مخطط مدن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اخى العزيز المحترم والمتحمل جميع هذه الردود من الاعضاء دون غلط فيهم بل بكل كلمه شكر كانت تخرج منك رغم بعض الكلام الجامد .. احيك واحترامك لاننا كلنا بنى ادامين زى بعض يوم ما اتخلقنا وزى بعض يوم الممات . انا عن نفسى لما قراءت نبذه من بعض الاخوه الافاضل شرح تخصصك انا قولت على طول انك مهندس انت ومن بمكانك .. ومش هطول فى هذه النقطه .. ولكن يجب انت ومن ب القسم وكلكم جميعا ان ترفع خطاب رسمى من الجامعه .. وان تعدلوا اسم الكليه (هندسه التخطيط واداره المدن ) وذا كان فى مواد تضاف الى الدارسين تضاف ... وهكذا ..
> وده من رائى انت تعملوا كده انت والدفعات السابقه والطلبه الدارسين .. بس هو موضوع مش سهل طبعا .. ولكن حاولوا وان شاء الله توصل الى هدفك وبعدين الغريب ما انت معانا فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب فمرحبا بـــــــك يا باشمهندس / مخطط مدن .




أخى العزيز المهندس الغالي / ماهر ،،،،،

لو بحث في كل قواميس لغتنا اكيد ما راح اجد عبارة او جملة أعبر فيها عن ارتياحي لردك الرائع والاكثر من رائع ،،،،

كلامك يصدر الثلج وإن كان يدل على شئ فإنه يدل على نبل وسمو إحساسك ،،،

فلك الف تحية منى ،،،،،،،

وفك الله ، وجزاك الله الف خير ،،،،،،


ومليون شكر لك ،،،،، احترامي لك .


----------



## مخطط مدن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اخوك ماهر مهندس بحرى ..



لي الشرف الكبير بقراءة ردك /اخي المهندس / ماهر ،،

واهلا وسهلا بك وبكل المهندسين البحريين ،،،،،


ودير بالك زين على منتدانا يا بش مهندس د بعض الردود تغرق الواحد ،،،،،،،،


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط مدن قال:


> لي الشرف الكبير بقراءة ردك /اخي المهندس / ماهر ،،
> 
> واهلا وسهلا بك وبكل المهندسين البحريين ،،،،،
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------------
دا شرف لى انا اخى م/ محطط مدن ... واحسن حاجه انى ادور بالى عن (...). وشكرا :1:


----------



## nadiarch (21 نوفمبر 2006)

في جامعاتنا يسموه مهندس بس مابعرف اذا تعامله النقابة بكل صلاحيات المهندس أم هو مجرد اسم تعودنا نسميه لكل خريجين الكلية (بكالوريوس\ماجستير\دوك\-------) كله مهندس مهما كانت الكلية السابقة لأنو الماجستير سنتين والباكالوريوس خمسة كلها هندسة! ! ! !:81: 
ياريت لوحد يعرف الجواب من نقابة المهندسين يرد جواب حتى نعرف الصلاحيات ضمن قانون النقابة


----------



## nadiarch (21 نوفمبر 2006)

في جامعاتنا يسموه مهندس بس مابعرف اذا تعامله النقابة بكل صلاحيات المهندس أم هو مجرد اسم تعودنا نسميه لكل خريجين الكلية (بكالوريوس\ماجستير\دوك\-------) كله مهندس مهما كانت الكلية السابقة لأنو الماجستير سنتين والباكالوريوس خمسة كلها هندسة! ! ! !:81: 
ياريت لوحد يعرف الجواب من نقابة المهندسين يرد جواب حتى نعرف الصلاحيات ضمن قانون النقابة


----------



## nadiarch (21 نوفمبر 2006)

:56: :56: :56: :56: :56: نســــــــــــــــــيت أحكيلكم أنا من *فلسطين*


----------



## مخطط مدن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

nadiarch قال:


> :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: نســــــــــــــــــيت أحكيلكم أنا من *فلسطين*



تشرفنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ:55: ـأ


----------



## سموالشيخ (22 نوفمبر 2006)

يطلق عليه ... اكيييد دامه تخرج من التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي يستاهل مهندس ..... وباش مهندس بعد


----------



## مخطط مدن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سموالشيخ قال:


> يطلق عليه ... اكيييد دامه تخرج من التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي يستاهل مهندس ..... وباش مهندس بعد




مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا سمو الشيخ ،،،،،،،


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك .......

ونستمع للمزيد من الأراء ووجهات النظر حول موضوعنا : 

هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ هل يطلق عليه ـ لقب مهندس " ؟؟


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك .......

ونستمع للمزيد من الأراء ووجهات النظر حول موضوعنا : 

هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ هل يطلق عليه ـ لقب مهندس " ؟؟


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط مدن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك .......
> 
> ونستمع للمزيد من الأراء ووجهات النظر حول موضوعنا :
> 
> هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ هل يطلق عليه ـ لقب مهندس " ؟؟



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## محمود حسان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مش مهم اللقب المهم انت ايه هو انت بتدور على اللقب طيب ده حتى السواق بيقلولوا يا باشمهندس الحكاية مش كده الحكاية هي مجرد وظيفة تحصل عليها مش اكتر ولو عايز اللقب اناديلك انا بيه يا باشمهندس


----------



## معماريون (23 نوفمبر 2006)

محمود حسان قال:


> مش مهم اللقب المهم انت ايه هو انت بتدور على اللقب طيب ده حتى السواق بيقلولوا يا باشمهندس الحكاية مش كده الحكاية هي مجرد وظيفة تحصل عليها مش اكتر ولو عايز اللقب اناديلك انا بيه يا باشمهندس



نعم المهم اذا ناديت ياباش مهندس مين يكون قدها ويرد عليك

تحياتي​


----------



## معماريون (23 نوفمبر 2006)

محمود حسان قال:


> مش مهم اللقب المهم انت ايه هو انت بتدور على اللقب طيب ده حتى السواق بيقلولوا يا باشمهندس الحكاية مش كده الحكاية هي مجرد وظيفة تحصل عليها مش اكتر ولو عايز اللقب اناديلك انا بيه يا باشمهندس



نعم المهم اذا ناديت ياباش مهندس مين يكون قدها ويرد عليك

تحياتي​


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

محمود حسان قال:


> مش مهم اللقب المهم انت ايه هو انت بتدور على اللقب طيب ده حتى السواق بيقلولوا يا باشمهندس الحكاية مش كده الحكاية هي مجرد وظيفة تحصل عليها مش اكتر ولو عايز اللقب اناديلك انا بيه يا باشمهندس




شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز الغالي المصري ،،،

خلينا من السواق ،،، لان في الاساس ما عنده شهادة هندسة ولو ناداه الناس ببش مهندس فهذا لا يقدم ولا ياخر معه ،،، لانه هو عارف بس مجرد مواساة وتطّيب خاطر لا غير ،،

" ولو عايز اللقب انا يبه يا باشمهندس " لا شكرا من حالات فردية ما اريد ، بس لو تدبر لي لقب رسمي من جهة معتمدة اكون شاكر لك ،،،

شكرا جزيلا ،،،،


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> نعم المهم اذا ناديت ياباش مهندس مين يكون قدها ويرد عليك
> 
> تحياتي​



معماريون ،،،،، مشكور للمرور ، واعتقد هذه ليس تشريفك الاول لنا ،،

شكرا جزيلا يا بش مهندس ، او معماري بعد حلوة ،، بس بينى وبينك مهندس احلى ( وجهة نظر فقط ) .

شكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## معماريون (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط مدن قال:


> معماريون ،،،،، مشكور للمرور ، واعتقد هذه ليس تشريفك الاول لنا ،،
> 
> شكرا جزيلا يا بش مهندس ، او معماري بعد حلوة ،، بس بينى وبينك مهندس احلى ( وجهة نظر فقط ) .
> 
> شكرا كثيرا لك



ابدا معماري احلا
لكن مجتمعنا الى الآن لم يكن لديهم درايه الى حد ما

لاني لما اكون مع مجموعه مهندسين من كافة التخصصات هم ما ينادوني الا بالمعماري
لاني مؤكد عليهم بها الشي وحتى بالدول الاجنبيه ترى المعماري يعتبر هو اعلى مرتبه من المهندس

تحياتي​


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> نعم المهم اذا ناديت ياباش مهندس مين يكون قدها ويرد عليك
> 
> تحياتي​




طبعاً رديت عليك قبل : صح ؟

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك الكبير بموضوعي وان دل على شئ فهذا يدل على تقارب طبيعة العمل ، وان شاء الله تخرجنا من نفس الكلية كليتنا كلية العمارة والتخطيط ،،،


بس تصدق ما فهمت الرد ،،،،


شكرا جزيلا لتشريفك لنا ،،، واعتب رالموضوع موضوعك ،،،، الهدف واحد ،،


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> ابدا معماري احلا
> لكن مجتمعنا الى الآن لم يكن لديهم درايه الى حد ما
> 
> لاني لما اكون مع مجموعه مهندسين من كافة التخصصات هم ما ينادوني الا بالمعماري
> ...



غريبة :81: 


يالله ما علينا ،،،،،

يا معماري يا ممتاز ،،،


وانا أفضل لقب مهندس ،،،



تحياتي


----------



## مخطط مدن (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط مدن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك .......
> 
> ونستمع للمزيد من الأراء ووجهات النظر حول موضوعنا :
> 
> هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ـ هل يطلق عليه ـ لقب مهندس " ؟؟



،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## مخطط مدن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

للرفع ،،،

والمشاركة الفعّالة


----------



## مخطط مدن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

للرفع ..

نستمع لأراء المختصين ،، والمهندسين ... من جامعات المملكة


----------



## مخطط مدن (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي / من جامعات المملكة العربية السعودية ـ هل يطلق _ عليهم لقب مهندس ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بصراحة ارتفع ضغطي وانا افهمك 
باقي مافهمت 

التخصص هذا انا اذا تخرجت منة وانا في جامعة الملك فيصل 
يسمى مهندس تخطيط 
بس انت تخصصك جغرافي بصراحةتعبت ونا اقراء هذي الردود 
انا مدري كيف انت مستحمل هذا التحطيم والتشجيع 
بس انا ابغالك الخير واللة 
انا ابي واحد ينهي هذا النقاش بشي بريحك ويريحني 
لاني كل يوم اقراء الموضوع وماحد اعطك الحل النهائي

روح ياشيخ الاهي ربي يفتحا في وجهك وتصير مهندس اد الدنياى 


واللة ابغا لك الخير


----------



## مخطط موهوب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ترى توي طالع من المحاضرة وكان مرتفع ظغطي بس لاتاخذني على 
الكلام الي قلتة ان كان في تجريح او اي شي 
لاتاخذ في خاطرك مني


----------



## مخطط موهوب (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تراني احبك في اللة


----------



## مخطط مدن (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> تراني احبك في اللة



وانا بعد احبك مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت بالله طبعاً :20:


----------



## مخطط مدن (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> انا بصراحة ارتفع ضغطي وانا افهمك
> باقي مافهمت
> 
> التخصص هذا انا اذا تخرجت منة وانا في جامعة الملك فيصل
> ...




مشكور بالبداية على انك كل يوم تقرأ موضوعي ،،،، 
و ياليت لو تشوفنا واحد ينهي هذا النقاش ،،،،، أقصد شخص متخصص من جامعتكم ،،

من بئك لباب السماء


----------



## مخطط مدن (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى أن أتوصل إلى جواب رسمي من أحد الجهات بالمملكة العربية السعودية؟؟؟

كجامعة معينة ذات اختصاص بالموضوع ، او نقابة او جمعية ،،،،

شكرا جزيلا لكم .....


----------



## مخطط مدن (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هل من جهة رسمية يمكن أن نعتمد عليها لأخذ رأيها بالموضوع اعلاه ؟

شكراً جزيلاً ....


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

انا ارى ان الأهم هو مقدار ما لدى الشخص من العلم النظرى والتطبيق العملى وليفق العرب من الهبوط الحضارى والبحث عن المسميات والمظاهر


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ملحوظة : قد نختلف وقد تهتمون ببعض التفاعل النظرى ولكن تطبيقيا وفعليا وعن خبرة فى التعامل ... أحب ان اتعامل مع رئيس عمال لدية الخبرة عن التعامل مع مهندس لا يريد حتى الحصول على الخبرة


----------



## معماريون (1 ديسمبر 2006)

المهم ماذا لديك قيل اللقب
انا مع مهندس شريف


----------



## مخطط مدن (1 ديسمبر 2006)

eng_sherif قال:


> ملحوظة : قد نختلف وقد تهتمون ببعض التفاعل النظرى ولكن تطبيقيا وفعليا وعن خبرة فى التعامل ... أحب ان اتعامل مع رئيس عمال لدية الخبرة عن التعامل مع مهندس لا يريد حتى الحصول على الخبرة



أحترم رايك يا مهندسي العزيز ،،،

شكرا لمرورك هناااااااااااااا 

يا ليت لو تعرف هل يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ام لا توافينا ،،،

أقصد خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط من جامعات المملكة العربية السعودية ،، أو ماجستير التخطيط الحضري من مدرسة العمارة والتصميم بالجامعة الامريكية بالشارقة .

شكرا لك مرة ثانية ،،

أتمنى التواصل ، والافادة .............


----------



## مخطط مدن (1 ديسمبر 2006)

معماريون قال:


> المهم ماذا لديك قيل اللقب
> انا مع مهندس شريف



وأنا بعد مع المهندس شريف ، 

شكرا لمرورك ،،
وأتمنى الافادة منك لانه شكلك من المملكة الحبيبة ....... أتمنى الافادة هل خريج الماجستير ـ بغض النظر عن البكالوريوس_ من كلية (( العمارة والتخطيط ) تخصص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ،،
هل يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ام لا ؟؟!!!


وكذلك خريج ماجستير التخطيط الحضري من مدرسة العمارة والتصميم بالجامعة الامريكية ، هل يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ام لا ؟؟؟؟



شكرا لك يا معماريون ...... هذه بعد كلها كليات عمارة ... أتمنى نسمع منك قريب ، وشكرا لاثرائك الموضوع ؟؟؟:78: :15:


----------



## مخطط مدن (6 ديسمبر 2006)

للرفع،،،،،،،،


----------



## مخطط موهوب (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لي اسبوع ماقريت موضوعك 
وباقي مانتهى موضوعك 
اله يكون بعونك


----------



## مخطط مدن (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> لي اسبوع ماقريت موضوعك
> وباقي مانتهى موضوعك
> اله يكون بعونك



والله يش اقولك ، بعده موضوعي ما زال قائم ،،،

ويحتاج نوع من المتابعة عشان أحصل رد شافي من جهة رسمية ،،

لاحظت بعد في هذا المنتدى ان المواضيع تنتسى ثم تظهر مرة ثانية بعد مرور / مثلا/ 3 سنوات أو اكثر او اقل ...

وأحد من الاعضاء طرح موضوع واختفي ولكن بعد مرور 3 سنوات ( على حسب قول العضو ) تفاجئ انه يرد على موضوعه بعد هذه الفترة الزمنية الطويلة.


شكرا جزيلا لكم .


----------



## مخطط مدن (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ونستمع للاراء ،،قبل لا نتقل الموضوع لأسفل القائمة، ثم نتفاجى بنفس الموضوع يرجع لأعلى القائمة بعد عدة سنوات ، ( هكذا برمجة هذا المنتدى).

فقط استغرب عندما يكتب أحد الاعضاء موضوع ما ، ثم يختفي ثم يعود من جديد بعد عدة سنوات بسبب مشاركة ما ، هذا الذي يفاجى الجميع انه يجد يرد على موضوعه او موضوع اخر بعد مرور عدة سنوات ،،،،




؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مخطط موهوب (10 ديسمبر 2006)

كان الله في عون العبد مادم العبدفي عون اخية 

تراني احس فيك يامخخط مدن كان اللة في عونك


----------



## مخطط مدن (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مخطط منكوب قال:


> كان الله في عون العبد مادم العبدفي عون اخية
> 
> تراني احس فيك يامخخط مدن كان اللة في عونك



شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا لك على الاحساس،،،،،،،،


تراه الاحساس نعمة ،،،،،،:56:


----------



## مخطط مدن (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ونستمع لأراء المختصين


----------



## مخطط موهوب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مخطط مدن ليث ماشاركت في الموضوع المثبت بخصوص تسجيل تخصصك


----------



## مخطط مدن (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مخطط موهوب قال:


> مخطط مدن ليث ماشاركت في الموضوع المثبت بخصوص تسجيل تخصصك



ما شفت الموضوع بس ولا يهمك بشارك ان شاء الله ،،

شكرا جزيلا لك .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (16 ديسمبر 2006)

وما يزال التحري قائم


----------



## مخطط مدن (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مخطط موهوب قال:


> وما يزال التحري قائم



نعم وما يزال التحري قائم:78:


----------



## وائل زكي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي مخطط مدن .. أشارك في موضوعك وأعيده لك على رأس القائمة
أخي العزيز .. التخطيط الحضري أو العمراني أو كل ما يرتبط بالعمران هو من العلوم الإنسانية وليس في الواقع من العلوم الهندسية ، فمثلاً نقول مهندس كهرباء ، ومهندس ميكانيكا وهما يجتمعان في لفظ engineer والمهندس المدني تضاف له في اللفظ الإنجليزي لتميزه عن المهندس بكلمة civil دلالة على نوعية الدراسة الهندسية المدنية أما المعماري فهو architect ولا يطلق عليه مهندس فهو أكثر ميلاً إلى الفن مع تطعيمه بحس هندسي ، أما التخطيط الحضري فمن يقوم عليه يطلق عليه مخطط (بضم الميم وكسر الطاء الأولى) وبالإنجليزية planner أي لا يطلق عليه مهندس ، فالتخطيط يقوم على عدة علوم ولا يشمله علم واحد.
أما من الناحية الرسمية ففي كل تخصص ينسب لقب القائم به إلى الشهادة الدراسية الأساسية له وهي الجامعية بالنسبة للمهنيين فالمهندس خريج كلية هندسية ويظل مهندساً حتى لو حصل في مجال تخصصه على ماجستير أو دكتوراه في الاقتصاد مثلاً فيصبح من المهندسين المهتمين بالاقتصاد والعكس كذلك فلن يتخرج أحدهم في كلية الاقتصاد ثم يدرس ماجستير في التخطيط حتى لو كان العمراني ويصبح بذلك مهندساً كما يطلق على خريجي كليات العمارة والتخطيط مجازاً في بلادنا العربية كلها تقريباً.


----------



## مخطط مدن (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي وائل زكي،،،

ولكن المخطط يقوم باعمال هندسية كثيرة ،،،

ولعل التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي متشعب ويتداخل مع علوم اخري فتارة يدرس التخطيط في الاقتصاد وتارة يدرس في كليات الهندسة وتارة يدرس في كليات العمارة،،،

ولاحظت مثلا انه في جامعة النجاح بفلسطين يدّرس التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي في كلية الهندسة،،

لذلك من وجهة نظري فقط اعتقد انه يمكن ان يطلق على مخطط المدن لقب مهندس.

شكرا جزيلا لك.


----------



## مخطط مدن (21 ديسمبر 2006)

للرفع،،،،
نتمنى المشاركة من المخططين السعوديين الدارسين في الجامعات السعودية ، جامعة الملك فيصل والملك سعود ، والملك فهد، والملك عبدالعزيز ،،،

ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## Ms.A plus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

نحن في السعودية نواجة مشكلة مسميات نحن انفسنا لا نعلم ماذا نسمى اذا عرفت ما هو مسمي الوظيفي لي سأكون شاكرة لك 
انا ادرس هندسة معمارية + ديكور ....لا اتعامل مع سوق العمل اي لا انزل اعمل قي المواقع ولكن اشرف على كل شي من مكتبي +ادرس حساب الدعامات كل ما هو متعلق بالأحمال لكن لا اطبقها في مجال العمل بتاتا .... فمن اكون 
سؤال المليون


----------



## Ms.A plus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا ادرس في جامعة فيصل لذا لا تعتمد على تعريفك لمساماك الوظيفي من تلك الجامعة 


وشكرا


----------



## وائل زكي (22 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخت Ms.A plus
ستظلين مستشعرة عدم اكتمال تجربتك المهنية طالما هناك قيود على عملك الميداني ، ولكن خذي الظروف على أنها فرصة مواتية لك وليس لغيرك ، فمعظم الشركات المتوسطة والكبيرة بها قسم يسمى المكتب الفني وهو عصب الشركة والمتابع والموجه والمنظم للعمل الميداني ونادراً ما يحتاج مهندس المكتب الفني إلى المرور على المواقع ، إلا أنه العقل المتابع والمدبر لمجريات المشروع ، يبقى أن تعلمي أن معظم العاملين بالمكتب الفني من المهندسات إن لم يكن جميع العاملين به من المهندسات الذين يوفرون على أنفسهن العمل الميداني المضني ، وفي المقابل لا يطيق كثير من المهندسين المكوث في المكتب الفني لعدة أسباب ، منها أن على مهندس المكتب الفني أكثر من غيره الوقوف على مستجدات العمل مع برامج وأجهزة الكمبيوتر وتجديد معلوماته بأخذ دورات في إدارة المشروعات وخلافه ، مما حدا ببعض المكاتب أن تتخصص في أعمال المكتب الفني لعدة شركات مقاولات متوسطة وصغيرة ويديرون أعمال تلك الشركات فنياً بنجاح متبادل ، لعلك تفكرين في عمل كهذا


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قرأت معظم المشاركات في هذا الموضوع اللطيف , و اعترف انه جذبني فعلا 

و أقول للأخ الاستاذ / مخطط المدن 

يا صديقي انا مهندس متخرج من كلية هندسه عريقه في مصر تعترف بها نقابة المهندسين كما تعترف بها الدنيا بأسرها ,,, لذا ستجدني شديد التعصب لكليتي , شديد التعصب للقبي 

و لكن هذا التعصب مبني علي أسس و هي اني ما دخلت كلية الهندسه الا بعد جد و كفاح و الحصول علي مجموع ضخم يؤهلني لدخول تلك الكلية الحلم , و بعيدا عن الكليات المناظره التي تمنح ذلك اللقب الغالي بمصروفات ,, فأنا أغير علي لقبي من ان يحصل عليه احد آخر متخرج من كلية ليست هندسيه 

و اما التخصصات التي تناظر تخصصات هندسية في بعض الكليات فهي تخضع لهيكلة موادها و مناهجها لكي يستطيع خريج هذه الاقسام التمتع بعضوية نقابة المهندسين و من ثم ينادي عليه الناس "يا بشمهندس" 

و اذكر مثالا علي تلك الاقسام في مصر , قسم العماره بكلية الفنون الجميله , و أقسام النسيج و طباعة النسيج بكلية الفنون التطبيقية ,, هذه الاقسام لها وضع خاص و مناهج متوافقه مع مناهج كلية الهندسه لذا تقبلها نقابة المهندسين 

و بعيدا عن تخصصك المهم , أقول لك , هل مثلا انت درست مادة المعادلات التفاضليه كما درسناها نحن طلاب الهندسه ,, هل درست فيزياء و كيمياء في السنه الاعداديه ,, هل درست مواد التصميم كما يدرسها طلاب الهندسه كل في تخصصه ,,,, أعتقد لا 

و قبل كل هذا هل مجموعك في الثانوية كان يؤهلك لدخول كلية الهندسة و انت فضلت كليتك الحاليه ,, ثم قلي هل تقبل كليتك طلبة الثانويه العامه من القسم الادبي؟؟؟

اذا المسأله مسأله مناهج متوافقه و ليست مجرد مسمي لتخصص معين 

و أعتقد ان الخطأ هنا يرجع الي كليتك و قادتها , فأذا كانوا يريدون ان يرفعوا من شأنها و يقنونها و يساوونها بكليات الهندسه فعليهم تقنين المناهج و تعديلها لتتوافق مع مناهج الهندسه ثم ينتزعوا اعترافا صريحا من نقابة المهندسي لديكم ,,, بعدها نقولك ,,,, مبروك يا بشمهندس 

لكن كل ماسبق ,,, ليس له علاقه بالعلم ذاته ,,, فلو انت تبحث عن المسمي فقط فلا تقرأ باقي السطور , اما لو انك تبحث عن العلم و التفوق في مجالك فأنصحك عدم شغل بالك بهذه القضيه , و ان تسعي للحصول علي الماجستير و الدكتوراه من اي جامعه تقبل اوراقك بغض النظر عن المسمي ,, و ركز فقط في ان تكون مخطط مدن مميز , لا أكثر و لا أقل 

و أخيرا أشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الطريف ,, شكرا لك


----------



## مخطط مدن (23 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز ،،، aboayoy،،،،،

شكرا جزيلا على كلماتك الرائعة ولعل الشكر لا يكفي،،،،،،،

احترم رايك ووجهة نظرك لأبعد الحدود ،،، ولكن .........

ولكن ما اريد أوضحه للجميع منذ البداية _ إنه من وجهة نظري ، واتمنى انها تكون صحيحة ، _ انه لازم نتفق جميعاً على ان بعض التخصصات تتداخل مع بعضها البعض ويكون فيها اكثر من احتمال ،،

بعكس التخصصات الاخرى فمثلا لا داعي للسؤال او المجادلة على ان هل يطلق على خريج التاريخ مهندس ؟؟؟
ولكن لو نظرنا لتخصص ( التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ) فهنا تلتقى العدي دمن الكليات :::

فاحيانا يدّرس التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي تحت كليات الهندسة ( فمثلا كلية النجاح بفلسطين وكلية بيرزت بفلسطين أيضا ) وايضا في بعض كليات الهندسة بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية .
وتارة يدرّس التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي تحت كلية العمارة والتصميم ( معظم الجامعات بالعالم هكذا ، الامثلة كثيرة جدا لا مجال لذكرها ) إذن هذه الكليات ربطت بين العماة والتخطيط كتخصص.

بعض الجامعات تدرّس التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي تحت كليات تصاميم البيئة ، وأضن ان التصميم هو قلب الهندسة ( كبعض جامعات المملكة العربية السعودية ).
بعض الجامعات تدرس التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي تحت كليات الهندسة البيئية ، واحيانا تحت فرع من فروع الهندسة المدنية والانشائية.

والبعض الاخر يطرح هذا التخصص من ضمن كليات الاقتصاد ، والبعض الاخر يطرحه من ضمن الكليات المختصة بالعلوم العقارية.


وهكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا ...... الامثلة كثيرة جداً .


وكدليل أخر أن معظم العاملين والموظفين أصحاب المسميات الوظيفية لمخطط المدن هو : ( مهندس تخطيط مدن ) وهم مهندسون .

وأيضاً : ان كل مخططي المدن بهذا المنتدى هم " مهندسون " أليس كذالك . ومعظمهم تخصصهم هو التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي / تخطيط المدن والاقاليم / تخطيط المدن / التخطيط العمراني ///// كلها مسميات مختلفة لنفس التخصص ولنفس العمل ، والتخرج كان من كليات ذات مسميات مختلفة .


السؤال الان : هل خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة الملك فيصل مثلا : يطلق عليه لقب مهندس ؟ بغض النظر عن تخصصه السابق ؟ هل من شروط لدى نقابة او جمعية المهندسين السعوديين ؟؟



الخلاصة : عندما نتكلم عن تخصص التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي / يجوز لنا السؤال هل يطلق على المتخصص لقب مهندس أم لا ؟؟!!!!!

طبعاً تعرفون السبب لان التخطيط يسمى كما يعرف المخططون هم علم متعدد الوظائف.



شكرا جزيلا لكم ،،،،،


اتمنى ان أسمع منكم .......


----------



## المهندس خلودي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

المعماري والمخطط مهندسون وهم ضمن شعب الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين

ووزارة الخدمة المدنية تصنف وتسمي خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط مهندس معاري أو مهندس مخطط

وبالتالي خريجوا كليات العمارة والتخطيط من الجامعات السعودية سواءا جامعة الملك سعود أو جامعة الملك فيصل وجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وجامعة الملك عبد العزيز وجامعة طيبة وأم القرىيندرجون تحت هذا المسمى 

وبإمكانك أن تتأكد من خلال الرابط التالي 

http://www.saudieng.org/arab/mainlist.php?op=modload&name=chapters.htm&file=index

وهو موقع الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين

وبما إنك مخطط حضري فبإعتقادي انك تمثل فئة هندسية وبإمكانك أن تتأكد من خلال المنتدى الهندسي للموقع المذكور أعلاه


----------



## م المصري (23 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أخي يبدو ان المشكله ليست في مخطط المدن بل في مخطط سياسة التعليم تاعالي في المملكه ,,, فكان اجدي به ان يقنن التخصصات و الكليات اكثر من ذلك 
و شكرا لك


----------



## مخطط مدن (25 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس خلودي قال:


> المعماري والمخطط مهندسون وهم ضمن شعب الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
> 
> ووزارة الخدمة المدنية تصنف وتسمي خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط مهندس معاري أو مهندس مخطط
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز .........

ذهبت للموقع المذكور أعلاه ،،، ولكن لم أجد توضيح كافي ...................

أعتقد أن تخطيط المدن نوع من الهندسة والذي دائماً يرتبط بالعمارة والتصميم والرسم الهندسي ... كغيره من العلوم الهندسية الاخرى ..............


----------



## مخطط مدن (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Ms.A plus قال:


> أنا ادرس في جامعة فيصل لذا لا تعتمد على تعريفك لمساماك الوظيفي من تلك الجامعة
> 
> 
> وشكرا




إذن من أين ؟؟ ممكن توضيح أكثر إذا ممكن ؟


شكـــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيلاً ــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## مخطط مدن (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ونستمع للمزيد من أراء المختصين في هذا المجــــــــــــــــال ..................


وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيـــــــلاً لـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــل من شاركنا ............ز


----------



## مخطط مدن (30 ديسمبر 2006)

وين مهندسي السعودية ، وين أساتذة الجامعات فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اولاالمهندس ليست صفه تشرفيه.انا اختلف شكلا ومضوعازمهندس تطلق علي خريج كليه الهندسه هذا بديهي .فقط يؤخذ في الاعتبار ان المهندس هو روح الابداع وقد تختلف المسميات للكليات ولكن ار ي ان الذين يجب ا ن يبتو في هذا الامر المجالس الهندس التي تقارن الكورسات التي تدرس في الكليه المعنييه ومن ثم تبت في مدي العلاقه الهندسيه للكليه من عدمها.وفي رائي المتواضع انت منهم للعلاقه الواضحه


----------



## مخطط مدن (1 يناير 2007)

محمد الواثق عبده قال:


> اولاالمهندس ليست صفه تشرفيه.انا اختلف شكلا ومضوعازمهندس تطلق علي خريج كليه الهندسه هذا بديهي .فقط يؤخذ في الاعتبار ان المهندس هو روح الابداع وقد تختلف المسميات للكليات ولكن ار ي ان الذين يجب ا ن يبتو في هذا الامر المجالس الهندس التي تقارن الكورسات التي تدرس في الكليه المعنييه ومن ثم تبت في مدي العلاقه الهندسيه للكليه من عدمها.وفي رائي المتواضع انت منهم للعلاقه الواضحه




شكـــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيــــــــــلاً على رد الجميل..............ز


هذه وحدها شهادة اعتز فيها،،،،،،،،،،

بالتوفيق .....


----------



## صاحب (1 يناير 2007)

إتفق العرب على أن لا يتفقواااااااااااا



وكأن المشكلات كلها حلت 
وما بقي لنا إلا مشكلة
يقال مهندس أم لا
أتقدم بخالص الشكر لمن تقدم بعرض هذا الموضوع
وأنصحه بالقراءة في أهمية الوقت
وكيفية إستغلاله على أكمل وجه
شكرا


----------



## مخطط موهوب (2 يناير 2007)

صاحب قال:


> إتفق العرب على أن لا يتفقواااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخوي صاحب 
نيابة عن اخي مخطط المدن 
هذا اسمة ملتقى 
يعني سوالف ونقاشات تطرح على الاخوة 
تبغى تشارك حياك ماتبغى اتشارك لاتشارك ل
اصلا ليش ترد على الوضوع دام انة بضيع وقتك 
كان رحت تقراء في كتاب كيف تستفيد من وقتك 
ترى صدام شجاع واللة يرحمة ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين 

ترى انا ارتفع ظغطي من ردودك الجميلة الي ترفع الظغط 

هذا بستعبير عن شعوري 

وارجو منك المعذرة اخي مخطط مدن 
وابيك تتولى موضوع صاحبنا صاحب صاحبة بالمصري
لكم جزيل الشكر كل من شارك في هذ الموضوع 
والي بضيع وقتة خلوة يقراء كتاب كيف ماتضيع وقتك


----------



## مخطط مدن (4 يناير 2007)

مخطط موهوب قال:


> اخوي صاحب
> نيابة عن اخي مخطط المدن
> هذا اسمة ملتقى
> يعني سوالف ونقاشات تطرح على الاخوة
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه ،،، الله عليك يا مخطط موهوب :12: ..........

أعصابك:5: .... كأنك ثقلت على صاحبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.... 

كفيت ووفيت بردك:55: .................... 

و لكن يبقى شعارنا الرأي .... والرأي الأخر .................. ونحترم كل الآراء على اختلافها:15: ....


شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيـــــــــــــــــلاً ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً أخي مخطط موهوب :30: ........





ونواصل الاستماع الى مشاركاتكم الرائعة ،، حول الموضوع المطروح ،،،،،،،،



هل يطلق لقب " مهندس " على خريجي قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، من كليات العمارة والتخطيط / أو كليات التخطيط والتصميم / أو اي مسمى أخر للكلية .....................


وما هي المعايير أو الشروط لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكي يكون المخطط مهندساً ...



**** وهـــــــــل كــــل مخطط مدن مهندس ؟؟ 


شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً جزيلاً للجميع ،،،


عـــيــــــــــ ســعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ــــــــــــــــد


----------



## مخطط مدن (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على من تواصل معنا في هذا الموضوع ،، 

ونواصل الاستماع الى آراء بقية الاخوة الكـــــرام هنا ......

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسلام عباس (7 يناير 2007)

كلمة مهندس تطلق على من هندس شىء وافاد بة الناس تعلمت من عمال اكثر ما تعلمت من مهندسين معيدين بالكلية فلا داعى لاحتكار الاسم لخريجى كلية الهندسة فهناك من يبنى وهو ليس خريج كلية هندسة هل هو مهندس ام لا ؟ ......................زيا سيدى انت باش مهندس وكانك اتخرجت من كلية هندسة المهم هتفيد الناس باللى اتعلمتة ولا مهم عندك اللقب و بس ..............وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (8 يناير 2007)

نشكرك اخي اسلام عباس.وهذا هوالمحك ماذا ستقدم تجاه هذا اللقب؟واتسال من علم اول مهندس؟وكيف علم انه مهندس؟هل هي الكليات التي نترشح لها بالكيميه والرياضيات ؟ام بالفائده التي نقدمها وتستفيد منها البشريه.وتقبلو فائق الشكر


----------



## اسلام عباس (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اكيد الفائدة و الخدمة التى يقدمها الشخص اينكان هزا الشخص مهندس ام عامل ام امى ............... و الا فما فائدة اللقب مع عدم وجود الاستفادة من هزا الشخص الزى يطلق علية لقب مهندس ............يمكنك ان تدخلنا فى مناقشة زات اهمية يا اخى
تمنايتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مخطط مدن (9 يناير 2007)

نشكركم للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ...........................

ونستمع لبقية الأراء الجميلة ..............................

شكراً جزيلاً لكم ....


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (9 يناير 2007)

انا لم اناقش ياسيد اسلام انا ابديت رائي في تعليقك فقط وسبق ان ابديت رائي قبل ذلك.
اخي يجب ان تكون رؤيتك للنصوص برويه وتمهل. قبل ان تعلق بشكل غير مقبول , فيه تقليل لشان غيرك


----------



## مخطط مدن (11 يناير 2007)

أواصل تقديم الشكر الجزيل لكل من أبدى رايه هتا ....................

ونواصل الاستماع الى اراءكم الجميل على اختلافها ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

شكرا جزيلا للجميع ....


----------



## د.م. رياض (13 يناير 2007)

أرى أن الشباب هون عمالين يركضو وراء المسميات فهل من المعقول أنه مستوانا نزل لهيك درجة؟ شو بدي قول يعطيكو العافية.


----------



## مخطط مدن (15 يناير 2007)

د.م. رياض قال:


> أرى أن الشباب هون عمالين يركضو وراء المسميات فهل من المعقول أنه مستوانا نزل لهيك درجة؟ شو بدي قول يعطيكو العافية.




د.م. رياض ..... ربما ؟؟؟!!!!:55: 

ويعافيك خيو


----------



## مخطط مدن (15 يناير 2007)

ونواصل الاستماع : هل يطلق على خريج كلية العمارة والتخطيط / قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي ، هل يطلق ، عليه لقب مهندس " أم لا ؟

وهل كل مخطط مدن مهندس ؟؟


----------



## مخطط مدن (19 يناير 2007)

للرفع........


----------



## maxim7313 (19 يناير 2007)

خريج كليه الماره يطلق عليه مهندس اما اللي يتخرج من قسم جغرافيا ويكمل الماجستير في تخطيط المدن فلا يطلق عليه مهندس ....


----------



## د.م. رياض (21 يناير 2007)

يا رفيق مخطط مدن، د.م.(دانيال مارسيل) هي الأحرف الأولى من اسمي يا مخطط و بعدين أنا مش مخطط أنا مهندس معماري غير هيك شو بدي قول يعطيك ألف عافية....


----------



## اسلام عباس (21 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة مهندس ولا طبيب ولا استاز ولا عامل ولا سواق .؟.....المهم انت عملت اية يفيفد المجتمع


----------



## وائل100475 (22 يناير 2007)

احب اقول انتى الفن المهندس بنسبه لى الديكور او العماره فنان مش مهندس لو الواحد يعتمد على الىالهندسه من غير ما يكون موهوب مش هيكون انسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مخطط مدن (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً للجميع على الاراء الجميلة ..............

ونستمع للمزيد إن شاء الله ................


----------



## مخطط مدن (31 يناير 2007)

للرفع..............


----------



## مخطط مدن (6 فبراير 2007)

للرفع>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SMS (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله


كلمه مهندس لا تطلق على المعمارى او خطيط البناء 

لان الشهاده الممنوحه من نفس الجامعه لا تحمل المسمى

قسم علوم البناء من فيصل والهندسه المعماريه من جامعه البترول تمنح هذا المسمى


الا هم من ذلك ان المعمارى يتوظف في جميع الشركات ( ارامكو- الكهرباء- الاتصالات) على وظيفه مهندس وتسجل شهادته تحت مسمى مهندس صيانه او مهندس مشروع ويعامل مثل باقى التخصصات الهندسيه

تحياتي

م/ ابو محمد​


----------



## مخطط مدن (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .........

ولكن اخي العزيز انت تكلمت عن هندسة البناء ......

الموضوع يتحدث عن مخطط المدن 
شكرا جزيلا للمرور


----------



## مخطط موهوب (9 فبراير 2007)

لاتدقق يابو الشباب


----------



## BUILDING ENGINEER (9 فبراير 2007)

انا من طلاب جامعة الملك فيصل وكلمة مهندس تطلق على كل التخصصات الخمسة الموجودة في الكلية:
مهندس بناء
مهندس معماري
مهندس تخطيط
مهندس عمارة البيئة
مهندس التصميم الداخلي

وبالنظر إلى علاقة هذه الأقسام بمصطلح الهندسة نجد أن القسم الوحيد الذي يستحق هذا المصطلح هو قسم هندسة البناء الذي يعرف (بالهندسة المعمارية) ولكن خارج المملكة إذ أن 60 إلى 70 % مما يدرس في القسم هو (structure And Building Services Systems)
لذلك هذه العلوم هي مبنية على أسس وقواعد علمية ثابتة لا تخضع للنقاش أو الرغبات أو الأشكال الجمالية كما في باقي التخصصات ومنها قسم العمارة الذي يخرج معماريين وليسوا مهندسين .
أتمنى أن أكون وضحت الصورة لمن كان عنده خطأ في التصور عن التخصصات الخمسة الموجودة في جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام،وأتمنى ماأحد يزعل من الواقع لأن هذه هي الحقيقة.


----------



## وائل100475 (10 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة انا مش مهندس بس او مش خريج من هندسه بس
لى اعمال فى الديكور وعمارة بينفذوهامهندس وكامانبينقلو منى الفكر بتع ولى اسمك كيبر فى عالم الديور بيقولو المهندس ده احس مهندس عندنا من غير ما اكون خريج هندس ورغم ده ده كله ان بعض المهندسين خرجين الهندسه بيسالونى عن بعض التصمم مش عارفين ينفذوهاااااااااااااا طيب فين بقا العلام اللى اتعلمو وهم مش عارفين ينفذو اللى فكرو فيه الهم ان يكون فى فكر مع تنفيذو


----------



## وائل100475 (10 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة انا مش مهندس بس او مش خريج من هندسه بس
لى اعمال فى الديكور وعمارة بينفذوها مهندس وكامانبينقلو منى الفكر بتع ولى اسمك كيبر فى عالم الديكور بيقولو المهندس ده احس مهندس عندنا من غير ما اكون خريج هندسه ورغم ده ده كله ان بعض المهندسين خرجين الهندسه بيسالونى عن بعض التصمم مش عارفين ينفذوهاااااااااااااا طيب فين بقا العلام اللى اتعلمو وهم مش عارفين ينفذو اللى فكرو فيه المهم ان يكون فى فكر مع تنفيذ


----------



## مخطط مدن (17 فبراير 2007)

BUILDING ENGINEER قال:


> انا من طلاب جامعة الملك فيصل وكلمة مهندس تطلق على كل التخصصات الخمسة الموجودة في الكلية:
> مهندس بناء
> مهندس معماري
> مهندس تخطيط
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك اخي / مهندس البناء ،،،،

السؤال الاول / هل استطيع ان افهم من كلامك ، أن لقب مهندس يطلق ايضا على خريج قسم التخطيط الحضري والاقليمي من كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة الملك فيصل ؟؟!!
السؤال الثاني / متى يبدأ العام الدراسي الجدي بالجامعة ، هل يعملون بالتقويم الهجري ام الميلادي ؟؟

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيلاً ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً .


----------



## مازن هندي (17 فبراير 2007)

مافرقت مهندس ولا غيره
اهم شي شغله


----------



## ortega_elnemr (20 فبراير 2007)

المهندس لازم يكزن دارس هندسه وطالع عينه زينا لمدة 5 سنين وبعدين مايجيش واخد ياخدها على الجاهز ويقول انو مهندس وميعرفش اى حاجه عن الهندسة


----------



## ortega_elnemr (20 فبراير 2007)

المهندس لازم يكون دارس هندسه وطالع عينه زينا لمدة 5 سنين وبعدين مايجيش واخد ياخدها على الجاهز ويقول انو مهندس وميعرفش اى حاجه عن الهندسة


----------



## وائل100475 (20 فبراير 2007)

احب اقول مش مهم انو يكون درس المهم انو يكون فاهم هو يعمل ايه ويعرف يعمل له سم كبير فى السوق ده الهم شىء انهارده او هومين فى عالم الديكور اوالعمارة هما بتعو زمان كانو بيدرسو امهم
الموهبه اللى من عند الله كام واحد عندو موهبا علشان كد احنا بنخوت فلوس كتير علشان العدد بنعنا صغير


----------



## وائل100475 (20 فبراير 2007)

احب اقول مش مهم انو يكون درس المهم انو يكون فاهم هو يعمل ايه ويعرف يعمل له سم كبير فى السوق ده الهم شىء انهارده او هومين فى عالم الديكور اوالعمارة هما بتعو زمان كانو بيدرسو امهم
الموهبه اللى من عند الله كام واحد عندو موهبا علشان كد احنا بنخوت فلوس كتير علشان العدد بنعنا صغير


----------



## وائل100475 (20 فبراير 2007)

احب اقول مش مهم انو يكون درس المهم انو يكون فاهم هو يعمل ايه ويعرف يعمل له سم كبير فى السوق ده الهم شىء انهارده او هومين فى عالم الديكور اوالعمارة هما بتعو زمان كانو بيدرسو امهم
الموهبه اللى من عند الله كام واحد عندو موهبا علشان كد احنا بنخوت فلوس كتير علشان العدد بنعنا صغير:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :5: :63:


----------



## مخطط مدن (21 فبراير 2007)

وائل100475 قال:


> احب اقول مش مهم انو يكون درس المهم انو يكون فاهم هو يعمل ايه ويعرف يعمل له سم كبير فى السوق ده الهم شىء انهارده او هومين فى عالم الديكور اوالعمارة هما بتعو زمان كانو بيدرسو امهم
> الموهبه اللى من عند الله كام واحد عندو موهبا علشان كد احنا بنخوت فلوس كتير علشان العدد بنعنا صغير:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :5: :63:



Would you speak arabic , please ?:81: :55: 

أقصد مش عارف انت بترد على موضوعي او موضوع ثاني ؟؟

ما فهمت شئ ؟؟

المهم : اذا كنت قاصد الرد على موضوعي فــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيلاً ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## معماريون (1 مارس 2007)

يضل المعماري 

مستوى اعلى من المهندس في جميع انحاء العالم
ولا سبيل للمقارنه​


----------



## مخطط مدن (10 مارس 2007)

معماريون قال:


> يضل المعماري
> 
> مستوى اعلى من المهندس في جميع انحاء العالم
> ولا سبيل للمقارنه​



أتفق معك .... وفي كثير من الاحيان يطلق عليه " مهندس " أيضاً ....


----------



## مخطط مدن (30 مارس 2007)

لا جوااااااااااااب ......................


----------

